#ubuntu-nl-klas 2018-02-10
<illusion5BFDKP> _      ____  _____  ______   _____            _____ _____ ____    _    _  ____  _    _ _____
<illusion5BFDKP> | |    / __ \|  __ \|  ____| |  __ \     /\   |  __ \_   _/ __ \  | |  | |/ __ \| |  | |  __ \
<illusion5BFDKP> | |   | |  | | |  | | |__    | |__) |   /  \  | |  | || || |  | | | |__| | |  | | |  | | |__) |
<illusion5BFDKP> | |   | |  | | |  | |  __|   |  _  /   / /\ \ | |  | || || |  | | |  __  | |  | | |  | |  _  /
<illusion5BFDKP> | |___| |__| | |__| | |____  | | \ \  / ____ \| |__| || || |__| | | |  | | |__| | |__| | | \ \
<illusion5BFDKP> |______\____/|_____/|______| |_|  \_\/_/    \_\_____/_____\____/  |_|  |_|\____/ \____/|_|  \_\
<illusion5BFDKP> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfinBRO_pVc&feature=youtu.be
<illusion5BFDKP> CALL 315-505-4666
<illusion5BFDKP> ubuntulog3
